# Plane graveyard.



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2016)

Whilst on a recent tour with rubex in the West Country we visited this small abandonment of planes..the gloster meteor was very nice..


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 8, 2016)

liking that mate, a little bit different


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 8, 2016)

Crusty stuff  Very cool!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 8, 2016)

that a great place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2016)

Real classics here and ace images,thank you.


----------



## jakee (Mar 8, 2016)

Really great pictures. I really like this, thanks for sharing


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 8, 2016)

Beautifully shot once again .. ! It is a shame to see things rusting away but then if they weren't they wouldn't be as beautiful to photograph !! Preservation or decay its a hard choice !!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 8, 2016)

Some really stunning shot there


----------



## smiler (Mar 8, 2016)

Right I've bin through the pics twenty seven times and I still can't find a Belfast,well hidden.
Those are lovely pics Mikey, I loved it, Thanks to you both


----------



## Rubex (Mar 8, 2016)

Great photos Mikeymutt! And don't worry Smiler, I've got plenty of Belfasts lined up for you lol


----------



## smiler (Mar 8, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great photos Mikeymutt! And don't worry Smiler, I've got plenty of Belfasts lined up for you lol



I hope that's not the drink talking Thanks Rubex


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 8, 2016)

That was amazing, I agree the Meteor gets my vote.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 8, 2016)

Lovely work guys. I still need to do plane / train grave yard... Maybe this summer as you have just inspired me. Top draw stuff.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 8, 2016)

Brilliant, love this place, great pics too


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2016)

Love a bit of aerobexTM. Bit different that Mikey. Loving it.


----------



## robsterwebb (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't pull the ejection handles!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Mar 12, 2016)

Really like this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

This is one of them reports that I look at and keep thinking to myself * i wonder what's in there* or * I wonder what's round there*  I really must visit!, great shots as always


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow awesome report, thank you very much!


----------



## sureshank (May 4, 2016)

wow another insane set of pictures looks like a very interesting place chap


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Surprisingly little damage  like it


----------

